# Would like to take my 12 year old to hunt anything.



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

My son has his hunting license and I would love to take him to hunt anything. What to hunt and where can I take a kid from SLC this month of February? I didn't grow up in Utah nor did I grow up hunting. Would like to just get him outdoors and away from video games. Thanks in advance!

Terry


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

How about a game-farm pheasant hunt? Perfect, controlled environment for both of you. Plus, you're pretty much guaranteed success. PM for more (completely un-trustworthy) advice on this subject.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Rabbit season is still open, the only hard part is finding a place that has bunnies.

Jack Rabbit is open 365 and there are always coyotes if you want to get adventurous, otherwise the game farm idea is a good one.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

www.ghshogs.com


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Rabbits are always great fun if you can find any near SLC.... try heading to the west desert somewhere west of Lehi you may find a few past the west mountains on the other side of the lake


----------

